# beer clearing weird question w/pic



## ryangws (Feb 22, 2011)

so this is a moose drool clone.
it has been 4 weeks since it was put into the secondary. (i have been busy with a remodel i had to start + work...well you know)

and so i go to bottle it this past weekend and it is two toned. why is this? should i bottle it? or wait or what?

thanks


----------



## smurfe (Feb 24, 2011)

Normally when you see that it is actually yeast stuck to the side of the carboy but not normally that high up. If I were you I would rack it again or if you have the capability, cold crash it to see if anything else settles.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 24, 2011)

Did you use any aids to clear it. I use Irish Moss in the boil and then get a good whirl pool going so that most everything gets stuck in the middle of the pot. How did you cool this down, Im betting you didnt get it done very quickly as slower cooling and this is quite typical.


----------



## ryangws (Feb 24, 2011)

k, i will rack it. its not going down
no clearning additives

i just moved it, but i usually settles back down in aday or two but this one isnt. maybe it is stuck to the side

so rack it and cool it. how cold. its nice and cold outside

i used an ice water bath. took about 15-20min


----------



## smurfe (Feb 25, 2011)

To crash cool you need a fridge or temp controlled freezer that will hold the carboy. You want to bring the temp down to like 33F and let it set for a bit. if it is yeast in suspension they will die and fall to the bottom. If it is chill haze it will not settle. You could set it outside but you don't really want wide swings in temps.


----------



## OGrav (May 10, 2011)

how did this work out for you? Ever get it to drop, or did it clear in the bottle?


----------

